# Black marks on vanes



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

I just got a new bow rigged up with a new Whisker Bisquit and was wondering why is this leaving black marks on my Blazers. I had the pro shop center shop and everything. The vanes aren't rippling or anything just have a black mark on a couple. Is is because the WB is new and this problem will slowly go away. It isn't screwing the vanes up but is just annoying having this black mark on my white vanes.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

*Black Marks*

If you are shooting at a single spot, your arrows could be leaving the black marks. I shoot Acc's and most of my outdoor target arrows have black marks on the vanes.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

My vanes have lots of black stripes on them, and I don't shoot a WB.

In the past, my Duravanes wouldn't develop may black strips - they would tear before it...

Nowadays, with Vanetecs, they last long enough to develop the stripes.


----------



## williams1075 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Check to see where the vanes are going through the WB*

I just ran into this problem. The bottom whiskers on the rest are black, the others are brown. I think that if your vanes travel through the black area it will leave a mark on your vanes.

I just switched to a drop-away rest, so I'm not experiencing the problem anymore. Hopefully, that info might help you out.

good luck...


----------



## NE_Whitetail (Jan 5, 2006)

As per Whisker Buscuit's instructions, make sure that your vanes are oriented so that none of them pass through the rigid black bristles on the Biscuit. The black bristles are there to support the arrow and aren't intended to have vanes pass through them. I've found that a 3 vane fletching with Blazers with the cock vane straight up works best for the WB.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have streaks on my vanes and I shoot a dropaway. I don't even shoot black carbons, I shoot camo ones. It's the points rubbing down the length of your vanes. You are probably shooting a single spot and even poking holes in a few, right?


----------



## BearSlayr (Jan 23, 2006)

Ive been shooting a WB for a while now and found that putting Armor all spray on your vanes protects them and also makes them very slick so that when they contact the bristle there is less resistance and they glide right through. Another thing you must make sure that your cock vane is up! I hope this helps you out fellow string flinger.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am falling the directions with no vanes in the black. I never thought about the black being from other arrows hitting it. Probably is since my groups are pretty good. Thanks everyone and I guess if I don't want black marks I will have to shoot spots


----------



## jjc155 (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a buddy that was just going through this last week. New Trykon with new WB. Has shot WB's for several years. Turns out his arrows were too weak and were actually pushing through the whiskers as they bent coming out and was hitting the frame of the WB. He stiffened up his spine, finished tuning and all is good now.

Just a thought,

J-


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't think my arrows would be too weak, I am shooting 5575 Gold Tip XT out of a 62 pound Trykon with a 28 inch draw weight. I have 100 grain tips and arrow wraps and blazer vanes. Paper tuning seemed all right, so I don't think I am shooting too weak of a spine.


----------



## crosswind (Feb 19, 2006)

*black marks*

all your cock vanes should be turned up or they will hit bottom of wisker biscuit


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

I had the same problem when I installed my WB. It was not from the vanes running through black bristles, it was the vanes coming into contact with the frame of the rest.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

MKD said:


> I had the same problem when I installed my WB. It was not from the vanes running through black bristles, it was the vanes coming into contact with the frame of the rest.



Just installed a WB on my Pearson Gen II.

I am also getting the black marks on my Blazers.

How did you fix it? Turn the cock feather up and make sure none of the fletching comes into contact with the black bristles?

If the arrow is hitting the rest, would that cause a high paper tear?


----------



## fishen_soon (Jan 31, 2006)

I had the same problem with my WB. Found as MKD did, vane was hitting the lower right/side edge of the WB frame.


----------



## fishen_soon (Jan 31, 2006)

I had the same problem with my WB. Found as MKD did, vane was hitting the lower right/side edge of the WB frame. Look at the frame and see if you have some light film on it at one location.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

how did you fix it then if the vanes were hitting the frame of the rest. I shoot Blazer vanes and it seems like I have enough clearance. Also Paper tuning isn't showing much of a tear, how does that work. Does my arrow still fly straight but just rub on the rest with no interference of the shot. Please help my pretty white vanes are turning black.:wink: Can't wait till they turn red


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

Look at this thread I found my answer to this problem here


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=197036


----------

